# MR. B Mr. B Original Candella Cigar Review - OMG



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a tremendous stick. Great smoke without a doubt and that is without price consideration

Read the full review here: MR. B Mr. B Original Candella Cigar Review - OMG


----------

